# For Sale - Martell 270mm Gyuto w/pre-made wa handle



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2017)

Here's a carbon gyuto with a really nice pre-made wa handle from Knives and Stones

This knife has a reduced cost due to the use of a pre-made handle. I save in time/money and can then pass along this savings to my customers. 






*


Stats...

Model - Gyuto

Blade Length - 270mm

Finish - Brushed Satin

Steel - O1 (carbon tool steel)

Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 58mm

Handle - Wa (octagonal) made by Knives and Stones

Handle Materials - Ebony/Nickel Silver/Streaked Blond Buffalo Horn




Price - $475 ($125 OFF)

Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer
*


Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## foody518 (Jan 24, 2017)

Mmmmfff. Gorgeous


----------



## valgard (Jan 24, 2017)

very nice. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 24, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Mmmmfff. Gorgeous



What he said ....

Beauty Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks gents!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 27, 2017)

*Price - $475 ($125 OFF)


New Price - $450 **($150 OFF)



*


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 27, 2017)

This is a pretty good deal for a 270 gyuto with a handle like this, the marbling in the ferrule on these handles looks amazing in person


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> This is a pretty good deal for a 270 gyuto with a handle like this, the marbling in the ferrule on these handles looks amazing in person



Thanks T


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2017)

*SOLD* - thanks Will!


----------



## guari (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank god you sold this. lol. 

I was eyeing this too much for the size of my wallet.

Congrats to the maker and buyer.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 29, 2017)

guari said:


> Thank god you sold this. lol.
> 
> I was eyeing this too much for the size of my wallet.
> 
> Congrats to the maker and buyer.





Well then I'll just have to make another one for you to eye up.


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 29, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Well then I'll just have to make another one for you to eye up.



You sir are one evil man.


----------



## valgard (Jan 30, 2017)

And now all I need ois for someone to buy the suji... really need that.


----------

